# WISCONSIN Members-2014 GRRoW.org, Tails on Trails Walk



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the Wisconsin Members


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I will be there with Rozzy and Sage.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*GRRow.ORG Event-Tails on Trails all Breed Dog Walk*

Wisconsin members, be sure to mark your calendars for this event-

*For more information and to Register to walk, visit GRRoW.org's website:*

*2014 GRRoW Tails on Trails Walk | grrow.org*


*13th Annual
Tails on Trails All Breed Dog Walk

Saturday, September 20
10:00 AM – 1:30 PM
(Registration at 10:00, walk begins at 11:00)

Nashotah Park in Waukesha County
(30 min. west of downtown Milwaukee and
60 min. east of Madison)
W330N5113 County Road C
Nashotah, WI 53058
*
The Walk will be here before you know it! Register today, create your personal pledge and help raise funds to help the Goldens! Those who raise over $75 in donations will be awarded a special Tails on Trails t-shirt!

*If you would like to help plan the Walk or volunteer on the day of the event, contact Jeanne Rufflo at [email protected] or Cheryl Krueger at [email protected]

*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bumping up. Please consider helping....Both Rozzy and Hawk are GRRoW dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bumping up


----------

